
I Put In 5 Miles at the Office: Walking Workstations - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/09/18/health/nutrition/18fitness.html?ref=fashion
======
michael_dorfman
Has anyone here actually tried this? It sounds interesting, but I'd sure like
to suss it out further before making the investment...

